# Potatoes are a vegetable...



## LizStreithorst (Jun 27, 2016)

...so I shall post this here rather that complain about not having a "junk food" forum.

I have been wanting to review Zapp's potato chips but I keep not having the desire for potato chips.  I look at the bag knowing that I want to review them, but don't have the craving so don't buy them.

When I get the craving watch out.  I will be very opinionated.  The only chips I've had that were better were ones a neighbor from long ago brought to me.  

The Zapps are made 2 hours from me by road.  They are cooked in a kettle with oil.  They have flavors but when I want a chip I want to taste potato not flavors.

I also got a mandolin and a thermometer for deep frying.  I shall attempt to make them.  I think I can do it but if I fail I shall try until I master it.  If only I had the craving for them.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep, I've written about them before.  My favs are the plain ones and the sweet onion chips.  DD and her family like those, as well as the Vodoo, salt and vinegar.  The SIL was born on the West Bank and DD went to college in NO.  When i would go see my dad, I'd always load up on Zapps, Abita and mudbugs on my way home.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 27, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> ...so I shall post this here rather that complain about not having a "junk food" forum.
> 
> I have been wanting to review Zapp's potato chips but I keep not having the desire for potato chips.  I look at the bag knowing that I want to review them, but don't have the craving so don't buy them.
> 
> ...



Choose the right potatoes, IMO Yukon gold, sliced thin, make the best chips. Once sliced, an ice water soak is a must, 30 minutes to an hour! Spin dry in a salad spinner and complete the drying on paper towels. Oil to 350F, use a candy thermometer. Fry until golden, drain on paper towels and while draining, sprinkle with salt or whatever seasoning mix you like. BTW, we love Zapps! I have been seeing more and more folks blanching fries and wondering if that will work to make chips more crispy.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 27, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Yep, I've written about them before.  My favs are the plain ones and the sweet onion chips.  DD and her family like those, as well as the Vodoo, salt and vinegar.  The SIL was born on the West Bank and DD went to college in NO.  When i would go see my dad, I'd always load up on Zapps, Abita and mudbugs on my way home.



You have good taste


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 28, 2016)

What are mudbugs?

I'd love to try making potato chips one day. I saw a recipe for salt and vinegar potatoes, so I wonder if you soak them in vinegar instead of water, what they'd end up tasting like.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> What are mudbugs?



Crawfish.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jun 28, 2016)

You all know I love you and you were just kinda' asking for a crawfish and potato recipe. I mean, Moderators? Given I have one, can I not post it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> You all know I love you and you were just kinda' asking for a crawfish and potato recipe. I mean, Moderators? Given I have one, can I not post it?



If it's your recipe, you can post it.  Start a new thread in the appropriate sub-forum and go for it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 28, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> ...so I shall post this here rather that complain about not having a "junk food" forum.
> 
> I have been wanting to review Zapp's potato chips but I keep not having the desire for potato chips.  I look at the bag knowing that I want to review them, but don't have the craving so don't buy them.
> 
> ...


According to the advocates of "5-a-day" (or however many they insist upon where you are) potatoes are not a vegetable. Tough, they are to me, so there. 

I'm sure I've seen a "recipe" for making potato chips without frying. Perhaps you would find it on Google?


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 28, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Crawfish.



OK, thanks, I've never heard them referred to as that. That's pretty cool.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jun 28, 2016)

Of course not.  You're not from here.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 30, 2016)

We call Florida/Caribbean lobster just plain old bugs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 30, 2016)

Potatoes are NOT a vegetable, like corn and peas, potatoes are a carbohydrate. If you want to consider them a vegetable, then you will have to consider wheat, rice and oats vegetables also.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Potatoes are NOT a vegetable, like corn and peas, potatoes are a carbohydrate. If you want to consider them a vegetable, then you will have to consider wheat, rice and oats vegetables also.



I disagree.  If it comes from a plant and you eat it, it's a vegetable.  Edible roots  and grains are just sub-categories of vegetables.


----------



## Addie (Jun 30, 2016)

Potatoes are loaded with nutrients. Specially the skins. As far as I am concerned, for the amount of carbs compared to the nutrients, a potato is a vegetable. And a good one. 

The potato is a starchy, tuberous crop from the perennial nightshade Solanum tuberosum L. The word "potato" may refer either to the plant itself or to the edible tuber. Wikipedia

Nutrition Facts
Amount Per 0.5 cup, diced (75 g)100 grams1 Potato small (1-3/4" to 2-1/2" dia) (170 g)1 Potato medium (2-1/4" to 3-1/4" dia) (213 g)1 Potato large (3" to 4-1/4" dia) (369 g)1 Potato medium (2-1/4" to 3-1/4" dia) (213 g) 

Calories 163 

% Daily Value* 
Total Fat 0.2 g 0% 
Saturated fat 0.1 g 0% 
Polyunsaturated fat 0.1 g  
Monounsaturated fat 0 g  
Cholesterol 0 mg 0% 
Sodium 13 mg 0% 
Potassium 897 mg 25% 
Total Carbohydrate 37 g 12% 
Dietary fiber 4.7 g 18% 
Sugar 1.7 g  
Protein 4.3 g 8% 
Vitamin A 0% Vitamin C 70% 
Calcium 2% Iron 9% 
Vitamin D 0% Vitamin B-6 30% 
Vitamin B-12 0% Magnesium 12%


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 1, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> I disagree.  If it comes from a plant and you eat it, it's a vegetable.  Edible roots  and grains are just sub-categories of vegetables.



Tell that to a diabetic!

They are vegetables only in the  broadest sense of the breakdown of all natural occurring elements into animal, vegetable, or mineral.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 1, 2016)

Addie said:


> Potatoes are loaded with nutrients. Specially the skins. As far as I am concerned, for the amount of carbs compared to the nutrients, a potato is a vegetable. And a good one.


Again, tell that to someone who is diabetic.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Tell that to a diabetic!
> 
> They are vegetables only in the  broadest sense of the breakdown of all natural occurring elements into animal, vegetable, or mineral.



Classifying a food item as a vegetable or not is not dependent on its being safely edible for every person.  Some vegetables are OK for diabetics and some are not.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Again, tell that to someone who is diabetic.



I would eat a potato before a beet. And I love beets. Cold, right out of the fridge. Beet in one hand, salt shaker in the other.


----------

